# goat vomiting icky green stuff



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

My goats have managed to escape several times this week. We had planned to work on the fencing today but got sidetracked with a doe who gave birth. 

Today one of them started vomiting an icky green hay like substance. He is also belching alot. This sounds to me like tocicity from something he has ingested. None of the other goats have these symptoms. I gave him some milk of magnesia and activated charcoal about 3 or 4 hours ago. He seems to feel a little better but is still vomiting the nasty green stuff. 

Is there anything else I can do for him? He is still up and moving around though he doesn't have as much energy as usual.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!

Beth


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Give more charcoal it won't harm him, also mineral oil or vegetable oil if you have it available. In the meantime I'd lock him up in a goat proof pen. ASAP get the fencing repaired to prevent another bout with vegetation poisoning. In fact lock everyone up, hate to see you newly freshened does get sick also...


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Hi Beth..sorry about your boy. IF you think its because of something he ate..I found this recipe on Fiasco Farm.

1/4 cup cooking oil

1/2 cup strong/strong cold tea
(6-8 bags)

1 tsp. ginger

1 tsp. baking soda

Drench him with it. This is a guess on my part..but I would think the tannins in the tea are what you are after.

It's probably a good thing that he got some out..let us know how he's doing.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would give him a palm full of baking soda and probiotics ASAP just in case it's bloat. Also, I would walk him to help move the gas.

What does his rumen sound like?


----------



## HazyDay (Feb 20, 2007)

Sounds like her got into rat posion. Do you have any around? I would get a vet to come and do some blood tests.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

Rhododendron poisoning does that. Do you have any azaleas or rhodys around your house?

The tannins in the Fiasco Farms recipe will help neutralize the toxins that are causing the problem.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Sher said:


> Hi Beth..sorry about your boy. IF you think its because of something he ate..I found this recipe on Fiasco Farm.
> 
> 1/4 cup cooking oil
> 
> ...


It's the ginger, too. Helps move the poisonous stuff along more quickly. This looks a LOT like the recipe my vet gave me for Azalea poisoning (same symptoms), and saved my goats a couple times, till I got the danged Azaleas dug up.


----------



## lijj (Jul 7, 2005)

Yup, rhododendren poisoning... My goats did this once, I wasn't around, but the next morning they were fine. They had access to baking soda.


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

He is doing great now. Eating normally and no vomiting since yesterday evening. I gave him some more baking soda and charcoal last night just to be on the safe side. 

We have one azalea next to our house. It's not in their pasture, but like I said, they did get out. It is very small and I will remove it today. That has to be what did it. I don't know of anything else around that is poisonous.

Anybody know if daylilies are poisonous? If so, I'll remove those too.

thanks!

Beth


----------

